# Home training (for Gaggia Classic)



## yummy.affogato (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello! I've joined this beany forum because I want to arrange for my coffee obsessed husband to have some training at home on how to get the most from his coffee machine. He's mentioned that someone in London offers this service... anyone know of someone in, or close to, Bristol? Would love to be able to sort this for a surprise anniversary gift. Any help would be really appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yummy.affogato said:


> Hello! I've joined this beany forum because I want to arrange for my coffee obsessed husband to have some training at home on how to get the most from his coffee machine. He's mentioned that someone in London offers this service... anyone know of someone in, or close to, Bristol? Would love to be able to sort this for a surprise anniversary gift. Any help would be really appreciated, thank you.


Glenn ( forum admin ) on here covers the London area

Coffee chap ( forum member ) on here is also around the bristol way .

I will drop them both a pm and ask them to look at this thread

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Other than that Extract do Barista courses in their roaster in Bristol

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/home-barista-workshop

there is a review of it on here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17246-Extract-Roasters-today-Barista-Day-review-(raffle-win)&highlight=extract+home


----------



## yummy.affogato (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Mrboots2u! I look forward to hearing from the other guys.

I have in fact emailed Extract but they use different machines and although they said that oh could take his machine in with him I'm not convinced how much time he'd get to learn more about it. He won't be interested unless it's about the classic!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yummy.affogato said:


> Thanks Mrboots2u! I look forward to hearing from the other guys.
> 
> I have in fact emailed Extract but they use different machines and although they said that oh could take his machine in with him I'm not convinced how much time he'd get to learn more about it. He won't be interested unless it's about the classic!


One on one home training , is tons better and more useful

Pms have been sent


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can do this, what timescales are you looking at


----------



## yummy.affogato (Feb 20, 2015)

Well coffeechap, I have no clue as to your expertise, but the fact that Mrboots2u has recommended you then you must be amazing!

Don't think I have enough activity to pm you (for mob no., cost, etc.)...

A weekend in March would be great but pretty flexible, especially as March is barely two weeks away.

We are south Bristol, if that makes a difference.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with one on one training. You can spend fortune on grinders, machines, tampers, baskets etc but still pull awful shots.

I think it would be money well spent going for one on one training (on your own kit).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still crap at milk. As a rule I don't drink milk based drinks that often but it annoys me I can't do it. I'll have to get some training at some point


----------



## yummy.affogato (Feb 20, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm still crap at milk. As a rule I don't drink milk based drinks that often but it annoys me I can't do it. I'll have to get some training at some point


We are a soya milk household and oh has practised the art of latte making for me (I still can't do espresso after going off it during pregnancy, prob for the best anyway otherwise I'd have a caffeine crazed newborn on my hands!!).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I offer this service in the London area (or places I may be travelling to)

Dave (coffeechap) certainly knows his way around a coffee machine and I have no hesitation in endorsing his skills

Sadly Bristol is off my radar at present


----------



## yummy.affogato (Feb 20, 2015)

You're missing out - loads of trendy Brizzle folk have too much money to throw around (not me I hasten to add - neither trendy nor rolling in it!).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will try my best to live up to the standards of glenn


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

+1 for one to one, i had a fantastic afternoons training with Dave (coffeechap) and recommend without hesitation. Best time and money I have spent on coffee in terms of upping my results and confidence


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Just wanted to post up and thank coffeechap for a really instructive session last night - need to get some scales and get the feel for correct quantity of grinds, but I managed his recommended mid-shot ristretto with a rough heart pattern with soya milk for the wife this morning so dead chuffed.


----------



## yummy.affogato (Feb 20, 2015)

Oi husband, get off my thread!!

Thanks Coffee Dave. Think I've bagged myself a whole day of daddy day care for my awesome present to G.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Realise this is an old thread but....

I'd be very keen for some one to one training at home on my own kit if there is anyone in the Brighton/Worthing/Horsham area or near BN5 postcode??

I am making pretty good coffee, but there are a few things that I have struggled with for years!

My set up is Gaggia Classic (probably dating from around 2001) with OPV Mod, Silvio wand mod, Auber PID controller with preinfusion and steam option, 3D printed drip tray so I can weigh shots as pulled.

Grinder is Eureka Mignon Mk2. I am using fresh beans from Pact. I tend to switch between caffeinated (day) and decaf (eve) so only weigh the beans I need for each shot. I've started using espresso gear click mat with my Reg Barber tamper to try and remove another variable.

Aspects I am struggling with are:




tamped puck that doesn't channel.

polishing the surface by spinning the tamper

even level tamp for 2 identical shots (from each spout)

better intuition with the feel of the ground coffee and understanding how to switch between beans

adjustment or use of different set temperatures based on darkness of roast etc

consistently frothing perfect milk (I am a fan of flat white finish)

achieving the right 'time before coffee starts to run' of a few seconds

I'm hopeless at latte art, not a clue really - would love to develop in this


I'm keen to invest in some training, but only see the point if its on my own kit.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Chris

I'm not aware of any trainers in your area other than coffeeshops that might have you along.

Sadly my diary is booked throughout Feb and early March otherwise I could have combined a trip to Brighton with a training.

Glenn


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Glenn,

Thanks for your reply. I've been playing the long game, slowly working on getting better and better coffee for years. From what I have read on here it would be an honour to get some training from you - perhaps you could bare me in mind for some time further into the 2016?? Anyway, Brighton is nicer once into Spring proper or summer! 

Just a thought, if getting into coffee has taught me one thing its that patience is a virtue!

I'll PM you my details just in case.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Received with thanks and I will be in touch in the next day or 2. Will check diary dates.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

A bit of a post-script curve ball......

As you will have seen from my post I have had the Classic for a long time. It has served me well, and I know I could develop my skills with it further and squeeze out even better and more consistent results. However, I recognise that even with my mods, it is still a basic machine, with limitations of single boiler, small boiler, limited steam power etc.

for the last couple of years I have coveted the idea of owning a Rocket R58 Dual Boiler - but realistically I simply can't justify/afford the £1700 price tag. Annoyingly, I showed my brother in law this machine and he prompty bought one as he has a heavier wallet than mine and fewer other big boys toys! I have since played with a few times. It is very very shiny. Perhaps even too shiny! (seriously though I am chuffed for him and not at all envious 

The above said, I think I could manage the £500-600 upgrade cost to a used Sage Dual Boiler machine. (Looks like £700-800 minus the £200 i could get for my modded PID classic). I suspect it would work well with my Eureka Mignon Mk2 and aethetics will certainly pass the wife test. Generally it seems to be well reviewed, but there are lots of negative opinions also. I read Glenn's review, but couldn't extract a clear conclusion.

I mention this train of thought because it may affect how I would want to tailor my training needs.

Grateful of your comments or thoughts?

Chris


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Chris, you mentioned you have a drip tray that allows you to weigh your shots, I'm intrigued! What is that and how does if work (and do you have a picture I could see please?!).

Cheers, Lyndon.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Dicci said:


> Chris, you mentioned you have a drip tray that allows you to weigh your shots, I'm intrigued! What is that and how does if work (and do you have a picture I could see please?!).
> 
> Cheers, Lyndon.


I assume it is the lower 3D printed one from the for sale forum, allows you to fit a set of scales and a cup under the portafilter on a classic


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Dicci said:


> Chris, you mentioned you have a drip tray that allows you to weigh your shots, I'm intrigued! What is that and how does if work (and do you have a picture I could see please?!).
> 
> Cheers, Lyndon.


Hi, I realise we are going a bit off topic here, but here are the photos. I have a friend at work that is into 3D printing. We got the model from Thingyverse. Unfortunately, the cutout for the original stainless drip tray cover in the model was a touch small, so my friend also made me up a custom stainless plate with pressed down drain holes. Looks smart, and somewhat heavy gauge!

  

  

  

  

  

  

C


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Back to my previous 'off topic' post!

What about my idea of trading up to a Sage Dual Boiler? Best "also considers" around the £1000 mark?

A minor update is that my brother (actual brother, not brother in law) has offered my his Sage Barista Express FOR FREE!

Its not the one I want, but could enable me to try it out for a while (I would then have 2 grinders so could set one for caff and one for decaf mostly for my wife as she is breastfeeding our little'un). When ready, its another £200-250 resale value to put towards the upgrade.....


----------

